# Naruto chapter 478 [part 1]



## Hatifnatten (Mar 10, 2009)

At first I wanted to post it as whole chapter - but then decided to do ongoing style, with cliffhangers.

Enjoy:

Page 01:


Page 02:


Page 03: 


Page 04:


Page 05:

-----------


*To be continued*

*Part 2 ->* When will the old guys start kicking some ass?!​


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome manga Hat.


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 10, 2009)

love it



keep it up


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 10, 2009)

Just too good  You imitate Kishi style perfectly


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 10, 2009)

great work man, keep it up.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome! Why did you have Kakashi dead though, he WILL Liiive! Other than that it was good. But it didn't make much sense, why are they fighting in the first place?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2009)

wow thats great, shame you didnt do any more pages


----------



## Xnr (Mar 10, 2009)

Why have I not seen this before. This is simple awesome. People do tend to say someone should overthrow Kishimoto as Naruto's mangaka but this is actually getting quite to that notion. 

Great work.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 11, 2009)

Epic. Win.


----------



## Nakson (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not impressed, why you create something made up of so much win and not give us the whole chapter?


----------



## Matt Perry (Mar 11, 2009)

First page of an epic thread, and +rep.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2009)

Nakson said:


> I am not impressed, why you create something made up of so much win and not give us the whole chapter?


Hey - cliffhangers are fun


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 11, 2009)

Omg hat youre amazing


----------



## Sheireen (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow your style is amazing


----------



## HikiHiki (Mar 11, 2009)

This is amazing!! 
I WANT TO SEE MORE!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome as always Hatif ♥


----------



## LoT (Mar 11, 2009)

You make me wanna cry .. of joy 
Amazing!

But aren't Narutos eyes supposed to be more frogish or foxish (Kyuubi Sage )?


----------



## Rinme (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing work


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 11, 2009)

so when part 2 is comming out?


----------



## Euraj (Mar 11, 2009)

That's interesting. I'd like to see how this turns out.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 11, 2009)

excellent work! you should for Kishi one day


----------



## narutojammin (Mar 11, 2009)

epic thread


----------



## The777Man (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome. You do a great job drawing like Kishi.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 11, 2009)

Lurvleh


----------



## Vidjaj (Mar 12, 2009)

That is some realy nice work there, seriusly !!


----------



## Tieria Erde (Mar 12, 2009)

I am hooked now


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 12, 2009)

I love your style


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 12, 2009)

Great job! Looks awesome


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## TekJounin (Mar 13, 2009)

Incredible!  The fire dragon was pretty nifty.  So well drawn and so much like Kishi's own.  Except you didn't have endless panels of rocks flying around to bore & confuse people.


----------



## Gator (Mar 13, 2009)

Real nice

I really like the cover, even though it indicates that Kakashi is no longer alive, it's just looks like a very plausible cover, one that Kishimoto might draw too. 

Amazing


----------



## tdsuchiha (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome work..when does the next part come out ??


----------



## Semplice (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice drawing.


----------



## Even (Mar 14, 2009)

looks great  a little nitpicking though, you spelled Kakashi's name wrong 
"Hatake" is written in hiragana, so his name is spelled like this: はたけカカシ
other than that, great job


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I didn't spelled it wrong - my hiragana font wasnt working.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 14, 2009)

That's good :]


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 14, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## AVH (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazing!

It looks a lot like kishi's style.


----------



## Derlaine (Mar 14, 2009)

I like this ! You are good at imitating Kishi style


----------



## The Anomaly (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you people.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 15, 2009)

--applauds--


----------



## Gotas (Mar 15, 2009)

Really cool


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanx.........


----------



## Izumi (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG! awesome man, this is just pure awesome.
but why 478? lol.


----------



## retro (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Job! +reps pek


----------



## Sunabozu (Mar 18, 2009)

You are a professional ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanx everyone!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2009)

So amazing. You copy Kishi's style pefectly. It's awesome.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure Kishi couldn't think this.. Awesome work.Expecting more.


----------



## Yukisame (Mar 22, 2009)

woah! you're so talented! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



+rep ^^


----------



## Camille (Mar 22, 2009)

This is all kinds of awesome


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, reps+! hurry up..I hate cliffhangers!


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Elle (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks great so far - looking forward to more .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

Part 2 if thread hits 5000 views.


----------



## CharLots (Mar 25, 2009)

This was beautifully done. Can't wait for more!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 25, 2009)

When it comes to creating jutsu, you make it look so simple. Why can't Kishi give Naruto "Wind Cresent?" I can't wait to see the rest.
Sasuke looks a little stoned. Dont get me wrong, it's better like that. .


----------



## Keile (Mar 25, 2009)

If you drew this manga, you are incredible. I actually thought this was the new chapter and I was saying to myself.."Hmm, pretty cool."

You're awesome. When I open my site, I would love to profile and commemorate your ongoing efforts (if they are, in fact, ongoing).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you!



Keile said:


> (if they are, in fact, ongoing).


They are, as I said, if thread hits at least 5000 views


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 26, 2009)

^What do you mean_ if _?!


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 27, 2009)

Very good man.


----------



## Kuro (Mar 27, 2009)

This is badass


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like the cover. Very Kishimoto-ish.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you.

--------
Well, 5000 seems to be a bit of a stretch for this one unfortunately. Let's say 4.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2009)

Who gives a fuck about views?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2009)

I do - I'm masturbating on them.


----------



## BehraD (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW very nice


----------



## whitefang21 (Mar 30, 2009)

looks great!!, how long did it take to do


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanx.

In terms of sheer working time - I guess a day and a half. I'm lazy as hell, so I stretched it for few months


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*awesome *


----------



## Aina (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet. O: Can't wait for updates.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 1, 2009)

Better than what Kishimoto has been doing,that's for sure.


----------



## Bonds (Apr 2, 2009)

You should make a few fake spoilers some day just to piss people off. I'd do it if I had your talent.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 2, 2009)

And, page one poster returns on page 4 to say...

KEep it up big guy!


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 2, 2009)

Simply superb. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks.

It's almost 4000


----------



## Dexion (Apr 3, 2009)

^4001 baby!

Seriously that looks no different than Kishi's style.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh...my god... I WANT MOAR


----------



## serenity85 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great really! u're awsome!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanx.
Almost there


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2009)

You've got talent!


----------



## Zero Xodus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hm, near perfection. This is really good.


----------



## Cirus (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm.  That is nice and interesting.  I like it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanx.

And hey - keeping with ongoing theme, here's spoiler for part 2


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanx.
> 
> And hey - keeping with ongoing theme, here's spoiler for part 2




Why did you do that to us  We will agonize in your thread


----------



## HInch (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 10, 2009)

That's great work man. I am interested to see where your fanfic goes ^_^
Keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2009)

I want moar :ho. Thats awesome style there pek


----------



## Kakugo (Apr 10, 2009)

Moar plz...


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 15, 2009)

Ressurect.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanx. Part 2 this week


----------



## RivFader (Apr 21, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanx. Part 2 this week



You're awesome, Hatifnatten


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2009)

Part 2 - Bleach


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 5, 2009)

very awesome!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------

